# Need DIY Reccomendation for Carputer setup in RX7



## 1badrx7 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I have been browsing around the past month, searching, searching and more searching. Although alot of this seems to be over my head, but to that later. Ok here is the car, 93 rx7. 








Not to bad  Anyways, I just finished testing and completeing my carputer setup, I need to finsih mounting the xenarc screen though. So my next setup is a nice set up 2 way speakers, my last setup consisted of: Alpine cda-9853, Rainbow Pro cs230(ra passively), 2 12" diamond m6, etc, . I was looking into Dynaudio, cdt, etc, than I was given a link from eca to check this website out. After doing countless hours of searching, I found going active is the way to go, but it is steping into a whole new ball park for me. Right now in my carputer setup I have a e-mu 0404 soundcard, than running fiber optic cable to the PXA-h701, that rux controller is how im going to control the volume by the way. Than from the processor it is going to the amps which I am undecided on. So now, I need some advice on the 2-way setup, they are going to be IB in my door which is dynamatted, as I have NO room for kicks, and my driver in the door cant be passed 2.75". Also no ribbons, they are to big and would look really akward on my door panel. I was looking into the seas reference setup, but its a little bit past my budget of ($500), and I wanted a different driver, but I heard the tweeters were AMAZING. Now im not that new to car audio, but going active is going to be a very very big step for me, are their any websites that could guide me on how to set everything up properly? Thats my only hesitant is not having confidence on how to tune properly, but I want to learn. So i need two tweeters and two drivers for <$500, I listen to techno, r&b, little bit of rap, old rock, new rock, hard rock. I DONT want something to harsh, as the focals were to bright and the morels i listened to were way to laid back. I really hope someone can help me, model numbers always appreciated. Thank you for reading such a long newbie post, and BTW great forum!
-Bryan


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

So you are just looking for amps + components... any sub? 

Really start reading this site, reviews, opinions etc... that's what the majority of this site is... "I have this, I like this, I am trying to do this, will this work etc..." kind of questions.

You're going to need like a 4 channel amp to do active, + sub amp.. there are lots of good deals on here to be had, great amps especially... speakers you'll have to read reviews etc... for depth, response charts. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

That wasn't probably very helpful, but alot of people fancy the Dayton Series drivers. which you can find on partsexpress.com If you don't have room for a large format tweeter, i.e. 2-3" across diameter. Then you are going to look at the small form factor Neodymidium (sp?) tweets and probably a smaller 6" driver to play up to the ~3000 to 3500hz crossover point that the tweet can play down to.


----------



## 1badrx7 (Nov 20, 2005)

Sweet thanks for your response, I am familiar on how to set them up, just not how to tune them. I think I have read almost every thready, but everone seems to have their own opinions.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

I would look at the tuning with a PC Based measurement DIY thread that NPDang wrote, give you some ideas of how to measure with a mic and PC... Mainly matching size of speaker to tweet... a larger 7" driver might be in range of a neo tweet if you use an appropriate notch filter to calm the higher frequency break up of a stiff cone...

You can do basic tuning by ear, but knowing what your driver's strengths and weaknesses before actually doing some tuning goes along way... i.e. if you know your 7" dayton RS180s is going to be very distorted at 2-3khz, then you can tone that down a bit, and roll off the neo tweet slower at 3.5khz... somethnig like that.


----------



## 1badrx7 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, well thanks for your responses so far guys, did a little more searching and decided on the tweets and mids I want to use.
LPG 26NA OR NAF, leaning towards the metal one though.
Seas Excel 5.5 W15CY-001 (http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=2404083.20730&pid=985) 
Any thoughts on how these would pair up together? Excells are kind of pricey at $260 but should be worth while as my mounting depth needs to be less than 2.5". Also willing to spend more money on the tweeters, but the lpg 26na got rave reviews. So any alterations guys? I will be using the pxa-h701 as my active crossover/eq. Thanks for your input. :0
-Bryan


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

2.5" mounting depth? Including a baffle? That's pretty tough to find quality in a slim driver.


----------



## T-Ro (Aug 1, 2005)

I know these aren't DIY drivers, but I've got some DLS Iridium 6.5" mids that I really like. They are only 2.5" deep, but I'm not sure if you can get them without buying a whole component set, and they would probably be pricey. If you want to look into it I'm sure you could get some from Scott Buwalda (buwaldahybrids.com).


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

You can order them separate from dynamicautosound on eBay. I've asked them for prices on individual drivers.


----------



## 1badrx7 (Nov 20, 2005)

npdang said:


> 2.5" mounting depth? Including a baffle? That's pretty tough to find quality in a slim driver.


No, that would be excluding the baffle. No thoughts on my setup with the 5.25" seas excel(2.2" mounting depth) and lpg 26na, Anyone?


----------



## 1badrx7 (Nov 20, 2005)

probally like 2.7" with a baffle. Im pretty much set on the 26na, anyone reccomend anything besides the seas excel/lotus driver with no mounting depth less than 2.75"...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

If you need the Iridium drivers I can also get them for you.


----------

